# Algae in Water Fount



## glsmith

What can be done to prevent algae from forming inside plastic water founts? Is there a small amount of chlorine bleach that could be added to the water that would stop algae and not hurt the chickens?


----------



## waterwelldude

Painting them black or keep them covered well. It wont stop it but it will slow it down considerably. Adding bleach can make the birds sick if over done. 
It better to try and slow the algae than to kill it.

Just my 2c......


----------



## chickchica

Will vinegar help? When my girls were chicks I put a tablespoon of vinegar to a gallon of water. This was to prevent adolescent illness. It might help keeping the algae at bay. (apple cider vinegar) 

I no longer use vinegar now that they are laying so I have not tried this. Don't know if it will change the flavor of your eggs. 

Just a thought.

Good luck.


----------



## glsmith

I had a thought about the chlorine harming the chickens. We use chlorine to keep swimming pools free of algae & it doesn't hurt us!

I wonder if vinegar would kill algae. Hmmm. Maybe I ought to do an experiment!


----------



## Yolk

I use ACV all the time. It does stop the algae and has no effect on the taste of eggs. You will have to experiment on the amount to use to get the results you want but start with the recommended dose. Also controls/kills internal parasites.


----------



## chickchica

I stopped using ACV because I thought it would change the flavor of the eggs. I'm going back to using it daily based on Yolks post. Thanks!!


----------



## Yolk

*Acv*



chickchica said:


> I stopped using ACV because I thought it would change the flavor of the eggs. I'm going back to using it daily based on Yolks post. Thanks!!


Not everyone's taste is the same. I sell my eggs to friends and co-workers. No complaints about taste.


----------



## Lady_Alia

What's ACV?


----------



## cogburn

Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## sabrina_wilson

glsmith said:



> What can be done to prevent algae from forming inside plastic water founts? Is there a small amount of chlorine bleach that could be added to the water that would stop algae and not hurt the chickens?


Apple Cider Vinegar with mother!


----------



## earlyt89

I have used vinegar


----------



## AuroraHawk

Try keeping your water containers where there is the most shade. Eliminating sunlight will eliminate most, if not all, algae. Additionally, during these hot summer days, it will keep the water cooler and help your chickens keep cooler.


----------



## cl_dewey

I was just wondering if acv or plain white food grade vinegar would help. I didn't know if it would upset them. Thanks!


----------



## 7chicks

I use raw apple cider vinegar all the time for my girls water and no changes to taste of eggs.


----------



## Naomi

So how much ACV do you put in your water?


----------



## Energyvet

Earlier post said 1 tablespoon per Gallon.


----------



## Naomi

Thank you, I must have missed it.


----------



## Energyvet

Your welcome. Its all good. Good luck. I hope it solves your problem.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

A friend who shows very successfully swears by bleach in the water. After all, chlorine is added to city water supplies and they treated my well with it after repairs were made. I tried it and my girls simply refused to drink and egg production slacked off. 
Many others swear by apple cider vinegar with Mother in it. Look for the brand Bragg's. I personally don't use this as my well water is acidic already. 
If you add either of these to your water be sure to use the plastic water, the galvanized metal ones react badly


----------



## machinist

Thanks all, for the tips on vinegar!


----------



## hollyosborn

i just wash the dish every day, and keep it in the shade.. i dont add stuff to my water so i wont add to my chickens.. besides.. they drink out of the water that collects at the bottom of the trunk of the tree.. and the mud holes at the bottom of the flowerbeds.. LOL


----------



## chickenlife

I would suggest not using chlorine because it actually can have negative affects on health, both human and bird. I know pools have chlorine and it doesn't kill the swimmers, but it still can cause health problems. Most city water is treated with a bit of chlorine (or used to be anyway) and studies (google some) show that the regular comsuption of the trace chlorine can be harmful to people, and I expect the same would go for poultry. Ditto with iodine and bleach, unless you want to try it experimentally to get the correct proportion of disinfectant to water, I'd recommend not more than a drop of each per 5 gallons of water for a start.


----------



## Bluerooster

I just change the water daily, and not worry about it.


----------



## chickflick

There is also a product Oxine that you could put in the water.


----------

